# Why was Realistic Training locked?



## DWeidman

What needs to be "reviewed" by the Mod team?

Just curious... I can't be the only one.

-DW


----------



## Kreth

DWeidman said:


> What needs to be "reviewed" by the Mod team?
> 
> Just curious... I can't be the only one.
> 
> -DW


It was locked because we got tired of watching the same people go back and forth with the same comments. What was reviewed were snipes and other immature behavior, and a few infractions were issued.


----------



## terryl965

Kreth said:


> It was locked because we got tired of watching the same people go back and forth with the same comments. What was reviewed were snipes and other immature behavior, and a few infractions were issued.


 

Just as Kreth said it


----------



## shesulsa

The topic reached the point where a dead horse was being beaten and productive conversation was at a minimum.  The thread has been reported several times and we are reviewing it for infractions.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## DWeidman

shesulsa said:


> The topic reached the point where a dead horse was being beaten and productive conversation was at a minimum.  The thread has been reported several times and we are reviewing it for infractions.



Reviewing -- and then you are going to reopen it?  That is what reviewing normally implies...



shesulsa said:


> Thank you for asking.



No problem.  Thank you for answering.

-DW


----------



## shesulsa

DWeidman said:


> Reviewing -- and then you are going to reopen it?  That is what reviewing normally implies...


Reviewing implies that several people will be reading it again. 

Just in case this part was missed:


> The topic reached the point where a dead horse was being beaten and productive conversation was at a minimum.



When the review is finished, the final decision to reopen or not will be posted on the thread in question.


----------



## Don Roley

Kreth said:


> It was locked because we got tired of watching the same people go back and forth with the same comments.



And I think that it should be pointed out that we have seen the same blasted things said in thread after thread after thread. I can't be the only one who look at these things when the pop up *yet again* and think about just dropping my account here.

I would love it if we could have locked threads prepared by the staff and a few stable, knowledgeable people on certain subjects that keep popping up. Both sides do not send their responses to the other, but to the judges that drop anything too hotly worded, already dealt with or can't be verified within reason. After the two sides have dealt with everything the other side has and made their points so that both sides are satisfied that they may not agree, but they are happy to disagree with all the facts laid out for others to judge, the thread in a locked state is released to the board to view. 

Then...whenever anyone else starts a thread on the same subject, the thread disapears and a note to the original poster is given challenging him to bring up a valid point not covered in the locked thread. If they can, the thread is opened to the debators with the new guy added. Otherwise we use our time in a more constructive manner.


----------



## saru1968

To be honest unless there is anything new to bring to the discussion whats the point of re-opening it and just going over and over the same stuff again and again?

But i will go with the flow, just my point of view.


----------



## shesulsa

Don Roley said:


> And I think that it should be pointed out that we have seen the same blasted things said in thread after thread after thread. I can't be the only one who look at these things when the pop up *yet again* and think about just dropping my account here.


Consistent, repetetive thread hijacking is a tactic of trolls and having good members leave boards is a step towards their goal.

We rely on our membership to be vocal in what they think is in keeping with the theme of this board and its rules.  So I'll say it again; if you see thread hijacking, report it.  Steer conversation in the direction intended by the OP.  You CAN ignore users who insist on posting the same thing over and over and over again and who disrupt areas of the board as part of the agenda.

There's just no way the volunteer mod staff here can see every single post and we do the best we can to apply the rules to reported posts.

And if the same conversation keeps popping up over and over and over again ... don't seed it.  Don't reply to it.  Conversation takes more than one person (for most of us) and if you don't want to discuss that ... don't.

:asian:


----------



## jks9199

shesulsa said:


> Consistent, repetetive thread hijacking is a tactic of trolls and having good members leave boards is a step towards their goal.
> 
> We rely on our membership to be vocal in what they think is in keeping with the theme of this board and its rules.  So I'll say it again; if you see thread hijacking, report it.  Steer conversation in the direction intended by the OP.  You CAN ignore users who insist on posting the same thing over and over and over again and who disrupt areas of the board as part of the agenda.
> 
> There's just no way the volunteer mod staff here can see every single post and we do the best we can to apply the rules to reported posts.
> 
> And if the same conversation keeps popping up over and over and over again ... don't seed it.  Don't reply to it.  Conversation takes more than one person (for most of us) and if you don't want to discuss that ... don't.
> 
> :asian:



Without discounting the good advice given for some of these topics, or disputing that the instant thread was becoming locked in what amounted to a duck season/rabbit season routine from Loony Tunes...

I think that part of what happened was some understandable migration of the topic more than any deliberate hijacking; "realistic" training is a huge issue with lots of different viewpoints, even within one system.  When you add a few people to the mix who are confident in their beliefs, feel they have good reasons for them, and don't really care to listen to other viewpoints other than to attack them -- it's a problem.  But I also think that often, those problems take care of themselves on a message board, with minimal impact from the moderators.  People get bored and stop reading the thread.  I don't think any of the participants were trolls... Just people who had their own strong beliefs on the topic.

I don't think that people were going to change their views.  Some of the "discussion" was little more than people saying "I like it my way" and determining that any other comment was not a valid argument while others were validly trying to discuss the issues that had arisen.  (And some people, I think, did both at different points!)

What I'm trying to get to is that I didn't see any major violations of the rules (as I understand them).  Most of the discussion was reasonably polite, if heated.  I'm not privy to the complaints; honestly, I was getting board with the lack of what I felt was meaningful exchange.  I'm just not sure that locking the thread pending review was an ideal solution.  Nor do a think a locked, judged thread would do much good.  The topics would still arise, and the folks that believe strongly in something are just going to say "I read the 'main' thread on this; this is why it's wrong."


----------



## shesulsa

Thank you for your input.


----------



## DWeidman

shesulsa said:


> Consistent, repetetive thread hijacking is a tactic of trolls and having good members leave boards is a step towards their goal.



??? -- read the OP for that thread.  The dead horse was the horse the OP brought to the race.  The vast majority of the conversation on that thread was either about the OP or about an argument for / against a viewpoint that was born from the OP.  Most of it was on topic.  Sorry.



shesulsa said:


> We rely on our membership to be vocal in what they think is in keeping with the theme of this board and its rules.  So I'll say it again; if you see thread hijacking, report it.  Steer conversation in the direction intended by the OP.



See above.



shesulsa said:


> And if the same conversation keeps popping up over and over and over again ... don't seed it.  Don't reply to it.  Conversation takes more than one person (for most of us) and if you don't want to discuss that ... don't.
> 
> :asian:



'zactly.

-DW


----------



## DWeidman

Don Roley said:


> And I think that it should be pointed out that we have seen the same blasted things said in thread after thread after thread. I can't be the only one who look at these things when the pop up *yet again* and think about just dropping my account here.



Honestly Don.  This goes both ways.  

I stay around on these boards SPECIFICALLY to combat other people thinking that the party line you advocate is the only way (or for that matter, the *right* way).  You (and I - for that matter) are not going to change our minds about the issue at hand.  

The new people, however, deserve to know both sides to this argument.

-DW


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Speaking unofficially here as I haven't gone through the original thread or staff notes myself yet, we try not to lock too many threads. We do lock them when things are getting out of hand and need to cool off while we sort through things, and usually but not always reopen them.  Give em a bit to weed through things and they'll either reopen it or let y'all know why it was decided to stay locked.

Why would it stay locked?
Couple of reasons. As I think was mentioned the Rabbit Season/Duck Season argument, or excessive heat (ie flame war), etc.  But, give the mods and steering board a chance to work through things for a little bit.


Small point of procedure: Questions like this are best asked in the support forum rather than art sections.  Danke


----------



## shesulsa

Bob Hubbard said:


> Small point of procedure: Questions like this are best asked in the support forum rather than art sections.  Danke


That being said, I'll move this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## DWeidman

Bob Hubbard said:


> Small point of procedure: Questions like this are best asked in the support forum rather than art sections.  Danke



Hey Bob -- 

First off -- this isn't a "how do I" or a "I've got a problem" question.  It is very specific to Shesulsa locking a thread in the Ninjutsu forum.

I am not asking for a generic why - but a specific why.  The conversation on this thread (above) is directly linked to the original topic -- and I will nearly guarentee this will be buried in this forum - which does no one any good (other than people who are hiding behind the proverbial curtain).

I am sure that the decision to move it here takes pressure off of the person who locked it.  

Maybe that is the point though, eh?

Anyway -- I am sure it will be useful here in a completely unrelated forum.

-DW

PS.  I have been around boards long enough to know the offical "why's" surrounding a locked thread -- and long enough to know when the official "why" is a smokescreen for something else...


----------



## The Master

DWeidman said:


> Hey Bob --
> 
> First off -- this isn't a "how do I" or a "I've got a problem" question.  It is very specific to Shesulsa locking a thread in the Ninjutsu forum.
> 
> I am not asking for a generic why - but a specific why.  The conversation on this thread (above) is directly linked to the original topic -- and I will nearly guarentee this will be buried in this forum - which does no one any good (other than people who are hiding behind the proverbial curtain).
> 
> I am sure that the decision to move it here takes pressure off of the person who locked it.
> 
> Maybe that is the point though, eh?
> 
> Anyway -- I am sure it will be useful here in a completely unrelated forum.
> 
> -DW
> 
> PS.  I have been around boards long enough to know the offical "why's" surrounding a locked thread -- and long enough to know when the official "why" is a smokescreen for something else...


Interesting reaction.  Guy tries to help you out and you decide to crap all over him, insulting his integrity, his staff, and his motivation.  Then you wonder why a pissing match thread was locked.  Such wisdom is truly wasted here. From what I've read / experienced, this site goes above and beyond to be fair to people, even those who rapidly wear out what little they may deserve.  Why don't you apologize for being a jerk, be patient and let them do the jobs they aren't paid to do? Or is not jumping to unfounded conspiracy minded conclusions too much to handle?

Moderators move threads all the time. They lock threads. They tell people to shut the **** up. They even boot them when they prove they are too stupid to get it. 
Been there, done her, bought the pig, named her Sheila, woot woot.

Oh wait. Maybe this is a conspiracy. They all got together, drank a few beers, and decided to lock the thread, wait until you asked about it, then make up all different stories so that you will think that there really is a conspiracy of silence, to censor you and deprive you of non-existent free speech rights (or lefts), because the all were drunk and decided to lock the thread to censor you.  Tell me, do you see three lights or four lights?

Anyway I have bacon to fry so I will leave you to your reaction. My suggestion to the mods though is to chuck the thread and tell you to billy off for being a wank about it all. That advice and $5 will get you bad coffee at a $tarBuck$.


----------



## bydand

Oh good Lord, here we go again!

Sorry, was going to make more comments, but everything I typed would have started a giant turd stirring party here.  Any chance of shutting this one down before the stupidity starts again?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

DWeidman said:


> Hey Bob --
> 
> First off -- this isn't a "how do I" or a "I've got a problem" question.  It is very specific to Shesulsa locking a thread in the Ninjutsu forum.
> 
> I am not asking for a generic why - but a specific why.  The conversation on this thread (above) is directly linked to the original topic -- and I will nearly guarentee this will be buried in this forum - which does no one any good (other than people who are hiding behind the proverbial curtain).
> 
> I am sure that the decision to move it here takes pressure off of the person who locked it.
> 
> Maybe that is the point though, eh?
> 
> Anyway -- I am sure it will be useful here in a completely unrelated forum.
> 
> -DW
> 
> PS.  I have been around boards long enough to know the offical "why's" surrounding a locked thread -- and long enough to know when the official "why" is a smokescreen for something else...


Excuse me?


----------



## shesulsa

DWeidman,

This forum is the support forum, the "How do I", "I've got a Problem", _*etc*_ place.  Questions like "why did this happen on the board" go here.  It's our policy. 

I don't think your thread will get buried here, as our volunteer staff is very consciencious about addressing user concerns as quickly as we can.  

You have mentioned a "smokescreen for something else."  Would you care to air your concern?  Is there another complaint you'd like to file?


----------



## shinbushi

My only problem is that my moving it here without a redirect,was that I had to look on Dan's Profile and find all posts by user, to find this thread again.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

shinbushi said:


> My only problem is that my moving it here without a redirect,was that I had to look on Dan's Profile and find all posts by user, to find this thread again.


It should have had a temporary redirect. If it didn't, that was our error which I apologize for.


----------



## Flatlander

I find it interesting that, after six years of successful operation, the Mod Staff here is being challenged on the legitimacy of their actions yet again.  Being a former high ranking staff member here, I just have to laugh.  If you had any idea at all what was going on behind the scenes here, those of you that challenge their judgement would most certainly feel shame for your unfounded accusations.  These people work hard and sacrifice their own time to ensure a civilized space on the internet for the advancement of martial art discussion.  As a longer term, contributing, and supporting member, I appeal to the skeptics to please extend the volunteer staff here the benefit of the doubt.  

I would also challenge any of you to convince me factually of some underlying agenda or conspiracy.  Good luck.


----------



## jks9199

Flatlander said:


> I find it interesting that, after six years of successful operation, the Mod Staff here is being challenged on the legitimacy of their actions yet again.  Being a former high ranking staff member here, I just have to laugh.  If you had any idea at all what was going on behind the scenes here, those of you that challenge their judgement would most certainly feel shame for your unfounded accusations.  These people work hard and sacrifice their own time to ensure a civilized space on the internet for the advancement of martial art discussion.  As a longer term, contributing, and supporting member, I appeal to the skeptics to please extend the volunteer staff here the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> I would also challenge any of you to convince me factually of some underlying agenda or conspiracy.  Good luck.


I have to agree.  I was once a board moderator on another forum; it's a thankless, frustrating, and incredibly demanding job.  And I think the moderators (and members!) here do a great job.  Adding a conspiracy to being 
a moderator is just too much work!  Especially as a volunteer!

I haven't had any complaints about the moderators here, nor do I suspect any secret motive going on with this thread.  I think that Shesulsa saw a thread going in circles, and decided to lock it pending review, just like was explained.  And I think the "invisible" move to the forum that the board owners and moderators say is correct was just an "oops"; they happen!

And -- I think it's incredibly gracious of the board moderators to allow people to raise the question, respond to it without apparent rancor (I suspect some of the posts in this thread have needed a moderator or two to take a break and cool off before responding!), and be willing to share, explain, and listen to input on the issue.  Lots of forums aren't so friendly towards dissent...


----------



## saru1968

It think the mods are great and alot more patient and forgiving than i could be in the multitude of circumstances they have to deal with.

If i was Mod the board would be alot smaller, if i copped attitude for sometinhg i did that i got little thanks for and no money...

People would just disappear...


:angel:


----------



## bluemtn

DWeidman said:


> Hey Bob --
> 
> First off -- this isn't a "how do I" or a "I've got a problem" question. It is very specific to Shesulsa locking a thread in the Ninjutsu forum.
> 
> I am not asking for a generic why - but a specific why. The conversation on this thread (above) is directly linked to the original topic -- and I will nearly guarentee this will be buried in this forum - which does no one any good (other than people who are hiding behind the proverbial curtain).
> 
> I am sure that the decision to move it here takes pressure off of the person who locked it.
> 
> Maybe that is the point though, eh?
> 
> Anyway -- I am sure it will be useful here in a completely unrelated forum.
> 
> -DW
> 
> PS. I have been around boards long enough to know the offical "why's" surrounding a locked thread -- and long enough to know when the official "why" is a smokescreen for something else...


 

You know, you sound an awful lot like someone I ran into on another forum...  Anyways...  

I believe, and in my experiences, the mod's are doing a wonderful job at keeping this place the way it is.  There aren't very many pissing matches  (pardon the phraseology there) thanks to all of them, and when there is, it's dealt with ASAP.  It's a hard and thankless job, but they go out of their way to try to keep it going smoothly.  I've seen threads go on and on either way off topic, or people verbally "bashing" others heads in and nothing gets done.  Well, here's my thanks to everyone that is involved with keeping this place running so smoothly.  

Hidden agendas and whatnot?  Oh please!  Only if you count trying not to have people leaving here by the numbers like a bunch of lemmings as a conspiracy...


----------



## rutherford

Wow.  Mr Weidman's rep is red?  Is that all from this one post?

He gave his opinion.  I disagree as well, but the dogpile response has gone past the point of polite and respectful conversation.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

rutherford said:


> Wow.  Mr Weidman's rep is red?  Is that all from this one post?
> 
> He gave his opinion.  I disagree as well, but the dogpile response has gone past the point of polite and respectful conversation.


He received 8 hits, 6 negative 2 positive for his last post here prior to this note. There were 12 other hits from other threads, 6+/2neutral/4-
All but 1 had comments explaining the hit, all within acceptable content limits.


----------



## jks9199

Bob Hubbard said:


> He received 8 hits, 6 negative 2 positive for his last post here prior to this note. There were 12 other hits from other threads, 6+/2neutral/4-
> All but 1 had comments explaining the hit, all within acceptable content limits.


I know it's a little off the topic... but isn't the color of the dot & number of them pretty much automated?  One person with enough rep power might shift a person either way, right?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Pretty much.  Check this thread and the associated links for a more in depth look at the system.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010


----------



## Laurentkd

rutherford said:


> Wow. Mr Weidman's rep is red? Is that all from this one post?
> 
> He gave his opinion. I disagree as well, but the dogpile response has gone past the point of polite and respectful conversation.


 

You may get lots of positive rep for an insightful post, you may get a lot of negative rep for a, shall we say, not so insighful post.  Just the way it seems to work


----------



## DWeidman

Not that I care to keep this alive -- but you should at least know what I was thinking...



Bob Hubbard said:


> It should have had a temporary redirect. If it didn't, that was our error which I apologize for.



Since the person who locked the thread was the same person who moved (without redirect) the thread -- I assumed it wasn't a mistake - but rather done on purpose to hide this thread.  _If_ it was an honest mistake -- then I apologize for my tone.  Seeing as it was the person I was bringing heat on -- however -- I have (had) a hard time imagining it was done accidentally.

Secondly -- there seems to be a subtle current around protecting certain people's opinions at the expense of other people.  The funny part to the thread that was locked -- is that if it had been locked several pages before the end -- I would have agreed with it (mostly name calling and "yes you did - no I didn't").  However -- the point where it *was* locked ... we were discussing newer things and conversation was moving decently -- albeit not positively for some people (Don Roley, for example, was taking some hits at the end).  And then the thread locked -- by a mod with a TCMA background.  That same mod then moved this thread and all traces disappeared from the forum.  Sorry if I read into that.  It is why I PM'd Kreth and Shesulsa for why my thread was *deleted* -- as I know that moved threads _should_ have a pointer.

Honestly though -- there has been a lot of "circle the wagons" around here lately.  Why is everyone afraid of a little heated conversation?  

If you don't like the thread - vote with your mouse (just leave the conversation alone).  We are all adults -- this shouldn't be too hard, right?

Anyway -- I have already been given an infraction for this thread and my disrespect -- I just thought you should at least know why I posted the way I do here.  Don't know if it makes any difference.

-DW

PS: let me address this quickly as well:



> Shesulsa wrote:
> This forum is the support forum, the "How do I", "I've got a Problem", etc place. Questions like "why did this happen on the board" go here. It's our policy.
> 
> I don't think your thread will get buried here, as our volunteer staff is very consciencious about addressing user concerns as quickly as we can.



I have been on boards for as long as they have been around.  I didn't have a problem with why a thread MIGHT be locked -- I had a problem with why YOU LOCKED A THREAD.  This isn't a user concern -- this is a "please explain yourself" thread.  I created this thread so you could answer for your actions -- if they were good, then everyone would know you were doing a good job moderating -- and if they were suspect, then again, everyone could see that as well.  

What I meant by BURIED -- is that the forum this came from has no record of this thread actually being there -- which means that no one gets to see that you were even questioned.


----------



## Bigshadow

Daniel, it was an honest mistake.  The staff aren't trying to protect anyone's opinion.  Your opinions regarding our art are just as important to us as any of the other well known folks in the traditional Ninjutsu section.


----------



## shesulsa

DWeidman said:


> I have been on boards for as long as they have been around.  I didn't have a problem with why a thread MIGHT be locked -- I had a problem with why YOU LOCKED A THREAD.  This isn't a user concern -- this is a "please explain yourself" thread.  I created this thread so you could answer for your actions -- if they were good, then everyone would know you were doing a good job moderating -- and if they were suspect, then again, everyone could see that as well.
> 
> What I meant by BURIED -- is that the forum this came from has no record of this thread actually being there -- which means that no one gets to see that you were even questioned.



The reasons for locking the Realistic Training thread have already been posted here.  We are still reviewing the thread and will post final decisions when they are reached.

Moving this thread was simply in the interest of board policy - I accidentally neglected to leave a redirect pointer and I apologize.

Just as a note, there is a "New Posts" option on the blue menu bar towards the top of the page which will search for and provide a list of all threads which have new posts regardless of their location or relocation.  

We also have a thread subscription option you might want to check out on your UserCP Options.


----------



## DWeidman

Bigshadow said:


> Daniel, it was an honest mistake.  The staff aren't trying to protect anyone's opinion.  Your opinions regarding our art are just as important to us as any of the other well known folks in the traditional Ninjutsu section.



Thanks David -- I believe you.

-DW


----------



## DWeidman

shesulsa said:


> Just as a note, there is a "New Posts" option on the blue menu bar towards the top of the page which will search for and provide a list of all threads which have new posts regardless of their location or relocation.
> 
> We also have a thread subscription option you might want to check out on your UserCP Options.



Do you honestly believe that I care about the answer personally -- or that this issue is about me "keeping up" with your answer here?  I am aware of how to find a thread if I am looking for it.

I wanted this thread to be attached to the forum directly so people could read for themselves your reasons.

-DW


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

FYI Daniel we work as a *moderating team *here meaning that *multiple moderators *made input in the final decision to lock the thread.  No one person decided, okay I am going to lock it.  

On the topic of discussion, personally I enjoy good discussion and debate but the posters need to act like adults and debate like adults.  Personal insults, innuendo, etc. need and should be set aside.

As to your posts I am personally always interested to hear what you have to say and find it interesting and informative.  So keep posting and enjoy MartialTalk's friendly atmosphere.  If you find a post that does not fit in with our rules please rtm it or if you have a disagreement with someone you can also just ignore them. (use our ignore feature for this)

Thanks for being part of our community.


----------



## DWeidman

Brian R. VanCise said:


> FYI Daniel we work as a *moderating team *here meaning that *multiple moderators *made input in the final decision to lock the thread.  No one person decided, okay I am going to lock it.



Fair enough.  This is all I was looking for -- someone to answer why it was locked.  

The move without a pointer was the part that set me off (originally thought it was deleted).



Brian R. VanCise said:


> As to your posts I am personally always interested to hear what you have to say and find it interesting and informative.  So keep posting and enjoy MartialTalk's friendly atmosphere.  If you find a post that does not fit in with our rules please rtm it or if you have a disagreement with someone you can also just ignore them. (use our ignore feature for this)
> 
> Thanks for being part of our community.



Thanks -- 

Likewise.

-DW


----------



## Brother John

just not worth it...














Your brother
     John


----------



## Brother John

shinbushi said:


> My only problem is that my moving it here without a redirect,was that I had to look on Dan's Profile and find all posts by user, to find this thread again.


yes
but....apparently, it worked.





Your brother
John


----------



## DWeidman

rutherford said:


> Wow.  Mr Weidman's rep is red?  Is that all from this one post?
> 
> He gave his opinion.  I disagree as well, but the dogpile response has gone past the point of polite and respectful conversation.



Yep.  -405 I think now.  Nearly a 800 point swing because I dare ask a question of the Mod staff in a negative way... *gasp*

Seriously though -- I am now enjoying being a Red guy.  I just fuels my  growing "Screw being PC with this board" attitude.

-DW


----------



## saru1968

DWeidman said:


> Yep. -405 I think now. Nearly a 800 point swing because I dare ask a question of the Mod staff in a negative way... *gasp*
> 
> Seriously though -- I am now enjoying being a Red guy. I just fuels my growing "Screw being PC with this board" attitude.
> 
> -DW


 

To be fair Dan, and i can be as much as fault of this on occasion as the next person.

Its often not asking the question thats the problem, but HOW the question is asked.


----------



## DWeidman

saru1968 said:


> To be fair Dan, and i can be as much as fault of this on occasion as the next person.
> 
> Its often not asking the question thats the problem, but HOW the question is asked.



Agreed.  I asked it that way on purpose - it wasn't an accident.  

I mean -- if people are voting with their mouse and replies then this is the most popular thread EVER in this sub-forum.  Both Replies and Views.  Let me repeat that again for you all:  It has DOUBLE the number of posts of the next closest thread and more views than ANY other thread in there.  And it was locked...  

I actually thought the thread in question was moving decently at the end.   Of course, I was actually posting on it... so my vantage is skewed.  

*shrugs*

-DW


----------



## MJS

Mod Note

Attention All Users

The thread in the Ninjutsu section was locked due to a number of reasons, ranging from off topic posts, ignored mod warnings to return to topic, and rude posts.

This thread was moved, as it was best suited for this area.  No redirect was left and it was stated that was done in error.

Mr. Weidman,

We are at this time, looking into your rep points, to see if there are any signs of abuse.  It is being discussed as I type this.

At this time, this thread is being closed.  

Mike Slosek
MT Supermod


----------

